# Tipping Protocol: SCA



## Bob (May 25, 2016)

I've seen threads on how much to tip, but what is the protocol for tipping the SSA? Is giving the tip with a handshake before disembarking the best practice?


----------



## CCC1007 (May 25, 2016)

SSA?

I wouldn't tip the selective service administration, though I'm pretty sure you didn't mean them.

Do you mean Sleeping Car Attendant, SCA?


----------



## Bob (May 25, 2016)

CCC1007 said:


> SSA?
> 
> I wouldn't tip the selective service administration, though I'm pretty sure you didn't mean them.
> 
> Do you mean Sleeping Car Attendant, SCA?


Yes, my bad.


----------



## CCC1007 (May 25, 2016)

No problem, everyone makes mistakes. I have heard it said that a tip is appreciated at the end of the trip, but if the attendant did not do their job to their ability they should not get a tip.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 25, 2016)

Bob said:


> I've seen threads on how much to tip, but what is the protocol for tipping the SSA? Is giving the tip with a handshake before disembarking the best practice?


The last two times I've been in a sleeper, I gave the SCA a tip before (like after the stop before mine) I reached my destination so that I would not forget to give it to him/her during the "rush" to detrain.


----------



## oregon pioneer (May 25, 2016)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen threads on how much to tip, but what is the protocol for tipping the SSA? Is giving the tip with a handshake before disembarking the best practice?
> ...


Same here, I usually search out the attendant about 30 minutes more-or-less ahead of time, and say "I want to make sure I don't forget this when I get off." I won't but it's certainly easier to detrain when you are not trying to coordinate that with passing off the tip.


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (May 25, 2016)

Quote: "what is the protocol for tipping the (SCA)"

In addition to '_end of trip_', are there not also other times when a tip may be appropriate?

For example, bringing meals to a roomette, etc.


----------



## pennyk (May 25, 2016)

Bob said:


> CCC1007 said:
> 
> 
> > SSA?
> ...


Moderator Note: title changed to reference SCA


----------



## fairviewroad (May 25, 2016)

I generally tip when getting off the train. After I step off, I turn around and address the SCA by name and say "Thanks, ______" while reaching towards them with a folded-up bill(s). They'll know what's in your hand. I find it less awkward than other methods, but YMMV.

On rare occasions I disembark in the middle of the night, so in that case I may seek out the SCA ahead of time since they may not be awake when I leave the train. If I ask for a meal to be brought to me in my room, I generally tip at that point (but I haven't done that in a good 5+ years).

Of course, it's worth noting that tipping on Amtrak is never mandatory.


----------



## Kami (May 26, 2016)

Same here, I like to tip in advance. Shortly before I detrain I usually tip $10 per day baseline for average/decent service. I'll tip more if the SCA is really awesome.

For meals I tip the server 2/3/5 - $2 for breakfast, $3 for lunch, $5 for dinner. It usually works out to about 20% of the bill, and it's an easy formula to remember.

I haven't asked for an SCA to bring my meal to my roomette (I vastly prefer the dining car and meeting new people), but if I did, I would tip $5, if it was a good SCA who did it with a smile 

Otherwise, the only time I can think of that I would tip my SCA is if I asked them to do something out of the norm, like bringing me a cup of hot water, or as someone in another thread mentioned, popping a bag of microwave popcorn on the sly (bigger tip because it's not something they're really supposed to do).

I hope that helps


----------



## KmH (May 26, 2016)

In the Amtrak Service Manual, Amtrak calls them a TASC - Train Attendant Sleeper Car.


----------



## willem (May 26, 2016)

fairviewroad said:


> On rare occasions I disembark in the middle of the night, so in that case I may seek out the SCA ahead of time since they may not be awake when I leave the train.


Another alternative, when getting off the train at night, is to leave the tip with the conductor.


----------



## the_traveler (May 26, 2016)

Isn't it TA-S (for a sleeping car) and TA-C (for a coach). What is a sleeper coach?


----------



## CCC1007 (May 26, 2016)

the_traveler said:


> Isn't it TA-S (for a sleeping car) and TA-C (for a coach). What is a sleeper coach?


The attendants can work sleeper one trip and coach the next I think...


----------



## andersone (May 27, 2016)

I apply the same measure and reward on Amtrak that I do every where else

Good SCA service is $10 per person per day,,,,, Excellent (getting meals, cordiality) bumps it to $15

Dining - good service 15% excellent,, (hard to describe but you know when you get it) 20%


----------



## FormerOBS (May 27, 2016)

Whatever is convenient for you and the SCA. The tip is appreciated. The smile is appreciated. the timing is irrelevant.

Tom


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 27, 2016)

If I am traveling with a granddaughter, I seek out the SCA before the stop to thank them and give the tip. I do this because I am focused on both of us and have accidently forgotten when getting off at a quick stop. Usually, after I tip the SCA asks if I need assistance with any bags down the stairs. If traveling by myself and getting off like in Chicago, I typically tip as I exit the door. Exception is if I have had a really great SCA and I want to tell him so when I tip, then I do this ahead. SCA base tip for me is $10/night/person. The absentee SCA, except when you get off, gets nothing, not even a handshake.


----------



## mycalpal (Jun 10, 2016)

The tipping topic comes up often and I think its time I chime in. I completely understand why people suggest the "guidelines" they do, but the reality I have experienced during my 35+ Amtrak trips in just the last five years it a bit different. On my LD Amtrak trips I am most often seated with other Sleeping car passengers in the diner. Most people do not tip anywhere near 15-20 percent of what the bill would be, which for two people can top $100 for dinner, when you add in the entrees, salads, drinks, alcohol, desserts and coffee, etc. My experience is a fair number of people tip nothing in the diner, with some people tipping a dollar or two and some couples or families of 3 or 4 tip more but I seldom see tips (at least cash tips) larger than $5, even from 2-3 people. As a matter of fact, the largest tip I have seen was a $12 tip I left for lunch before arriving in Chicago on the CZ the first time I took it.

I tipped extra because the Dining car attendant had worked extremely hard and deserved a good tip. My rule of thumb is, tip well for good service. On that trip in June of 2011, we were the first California Zephyr to get through to Chicago in 5 days due to flooding around Omaha, NE. The train was so packed that some people did not have coach seats and slept in the Sightseer Lounge car, every sleeper car was packed with many people going all the way to Chicago from California. The Dining car staff worked extremely hard, they were seating people for dinner at 9:30, even 10:00pm and they were gracious and kept a sense of humor on very little sleep.

Same goes for your SCA. I had a SCA two years ago on the CZ that went out of his way to find out why none of us were offered a good dinner time and got a supervisor, who happened to be on the train, involved who quickly resolved the situation. While tips are not mandatory, they should be given for good service and even small tips are appreciated.


----------

